# مطلوب دوارت برامج cnc router



## ahmedcnc (26 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
اريد دورات برامج cnc router 
البرامج التى اريد انا اتعلمها autocad وCorel و 3d
وartcam و mastercam 
وبرنامج التحكم mach3 والبرمجه بشكل عام و g-code
ياريت اعرف مكان الدورات والاسعار :85:
كلمونى على الخاص او على [email protected]
0114205988
واى برنامج يتعلق بالحفر على الخشب او يستطيع يعمل مثل هذا​


----------



## ابو بحـر (26 مايو 2010)

*السلام عليكم*

اخي الغالي هناك كنز ثمين عندكم في مصر ابحث عنه هو شاب محترم و مبدع اسمه خالد فرج إذا وجدته استطعت ان تحل كل مشاكلك هذه سنارة و انت ابحث عن الكنز 
و السلام خير ختام


----------



## khaled farag (27 مايو 2010)

ابو بحـر قال:


> اخي الغالي هناك كنز ثمين عندكم في مصر ابحث عنه هو شاب محترم و مبدع اسمه خالد فرج إذا وجدته استطعت ان تحل كل مشاكلك هذه سنارة و انت ابحث عن الكنز
> و السلام خير ختام


 
أكرمك الله أخى أبو بحر أخجلت تواضعى فما أنا فية ماهو إلا من فضل الله وحدة و تأكد أننى أحمل لك كل التقدير و الإحترام و سعيد بمعرفتك و أتمنى أن يكون تحابنا فى الله حتى يدوم


----------



## ابو بحـر (27 مايو 2010)

*السلام عليكم*



khaled farag قال:


> أكرمك الله أخى أبو بحر أخجلت تواضعى فما أنا فية ماهو إلا من فضل الله وحدة و تأكد أننى أحمل لك كل التقدير و الإحترام و سعيد بمعرفتك و أتمنى أن يكون تحابنا فى الله حتى يدوم


تحياتي لك اخي خالد انت غالي و عزيز و على فكرة انا كل اعمالي في المنتديات العربية لوجه الله عز و جل و اكيد تحابنا في الله و سيدوم إذا نحن حافظنا علييه بصدق و انا منذ سنتين بهذا الملتقى و لم اعرض اي فكرة او تصميم بمقابل مادي عملي كله موجه لمساعدة اخواني 
في كتب الله السماوية مكتوب اكنزوا لكم كنوزا في السماء انا اساعد اليوم حتى اجد من يساعدني غدا 
و السلام خير ختام


----------



## hasscoo15 (30 مايو 2010)

ياخوانا عاوز دورة علي ارت كام دلووووووووووووووني


----------



## داود بن داود (21 سبتمبر 2011)

أنا في الخدمة شباب لمن يريد كورس ثري دي أو أرت كام 
شاهدوا نماذج اعمالي https://www.facebook.com/pages/Art-cam-/131614150268874


----------



## Solid Edge Man (21 سبتمبر 2011)

من اللمكن ان تجد غايتك على هذا الرابط
http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Solid-edge-Cadcam/145252582234230


----------



## artcam (27 سبتمبر 2011)

لمن يرغب فى دورات الارت كام الاتصال 0176607868


----------



## Gaby7777 (20 يونيو 2012)

شكراً لك


----------

